# Quick Interview Request for Someone Who Knows a lot About German Music



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

I am in the process of writing a research paper on German music. I have already interviewed a professor from a local college, and need another interview.

These questions have to do with German instruments and the influence of classical music on modern artists. If you are either a music professor or know a lot about music history, I only need concise answers.

1. Techno/electronic music became very big in Germany. Groups such as kraftwerk appeared, using only computer generated sounds and winning various contests/awards. How influential was their movement? How does techno music define Germany?

2. Several instruments were invented in Germany or modified in Germany (examples include German Horn, Accordian, German Bagpipe). How did these impact the world, since they are used in music everywhere? What would Germany be like if some of these had never been invented?

3. Milli Vanilli is a German R&B group. Is this a popular/important group? They were accused of lip-syncing, and a Grammy award was taken back. Did this type of music in Germany get affected after such an incident?

If you are able to answer these questions, or know of someone who might be able to, that would be amazing! I am new to this forum website, and have run out of ideas to find people on the internet to answer my questions. I only need 1-2 sentence responses per question. I apologize if there is a better category for this post, and if anyone has suggestions, let me know!

Thanks so much,
Austin


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

This is a classical music forum. Two of the three questions you're asking having nothing to do with classical music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Francis Poulenc said:


> This is a classical music forum. Two of the three questions you're asking having nothing to do with classical music.


M. Poulenc, can you then explain your presence here in the clearly-identified Non-Classical Music portion of the Forum? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Francis Poulenc said:


> This is a classical music forum. Two of the three questions you're asking having nothing to do with classical music.


I'm becoming slightly annoyed by such pretentious posts here.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

austinblock said:


> 3. Milli Vanilli is a German R&B group. Is this a popular/important group? They were accused of lip-syncing, and a Grammy award was taken back. Did this type of music in Germany get affected after such an incident?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Austin


They're important for their notoriety. But they are long time has beens. But you really should do your own research. It's not too difficult with the internet at your fingertips.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

austinblock said:


> 1. Techno/electronic music became very big in Germany. Groups such as kraftwerk appeared, using only computer generated sounds and winning various contests/awards. How influential was their movement? How does techno music define Germany?


I think Kraftwerk was very influential on electronic dance music in general, but their influence also shouldn't be overstated. The development of various genres of electronic dance music (techno, house, trance etc.) was a very organic process and certainly didn't begin only with Kraftwerk. There's also disco music and other electronic music that has paved the way.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> M. Poulenc, can you then explain your presence here in the clearly-identified Non-Classical Music portion of the Forum? Inquiring minds want to know.


Just like Poulenc's namesake to be wandering around more or less aimlessly, and not quite reaching a tangible point. :devil:

(To be fair, I presume that he saw the new post under the recent activity list and did not realize where it was posted. That's how I got here. . .)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry Austin, can't help you.


----------

